# Sabel Block Roller



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing some of your expertise. Made sense.Since you do a lot of that kind of work it would appear to also be good for your wrists?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Doc
Yes it's great for avoiding strain and as I get older I'm always looking for more comfortable tools and techniques. My thumbs are worn out from pushing stuff through the tablesaw and my knees are shot but I'll always find a way to woodwork.
gene


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

nice review and plenty of good information : )
840 views at this time and I am surprised that there aren't more comments.
Thanks for letting us know about this handy tool !


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Dusty56,

Sometimes it takes awhile even on a site as big as LJ's?

The other thing is it is a unique tool? Sometimes I've done a blog which I thought would have more appeal, but I had limited response, later someone else did a similar blog but got more reaction?

Any way it's here when people search for information?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Doc* , my point was that with all of the views , virtually no one commented on it. 
Obviously Gene spent a lot of time putting it together with "hands-on" photos and links as well as his uses for the tool.
A simple "thank you" takes but a second to type , and if the review / title / picture brought you in , then I think *common courtesy* should kick in at that point. Just saying….I know it's a different world nowadays , and it's not all for the better. I guess Common Courtesy , much like Common Sense , is nearly extinct.
Thanks and have a great day : )


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Think you are correct. Some people will view a well done dog house with two dogs in it faster than a windsor (sp?) chair. Have you noticed what gets more hits on you tube? LOL! people will also respond to what's personal. I appreciate what Gene does and we share a similar view of furniture, although he does it and I am having to do other things. So I appreciate what ever he does and say so. You too?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

I too am remiss when it comes to viewing and commenting on reviews, though sometimes I can add nothing of interest or I disagree and would rather say nothing (got burnt badly once). This is a tool of only slight interest to many and I don't mind if it lies fallow for someone down the road. It'll wait and then deliver.
I appreciate your comments nonetheless.
gene


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Gene,

No matter how objectively we may criticize, people percieve criticism as a put down? eg. long blog aboutcorrect way to sharpen chisels. A donneybrook! When a piece does not work for me, I just say nothing but atta boy/girl . LOL!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"No matter how objectively we may criticize, people percieve criticism as a put down?"
I've had people object to what I've commented on / about , but the way they took what I had typed was not what I intended it it be. Makes it tough at times when there is only print and not spoken words to be heard.
Lately I've given up on commenting on some projects and just shake my head (what were they thinking) , or I'll compliment how nice the wood they chose was , without saying (shame you wasted it on this mess) ....LOL
Off to the shop now …have a great day !


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Now that's criticism? LOL!Was angry about something said about my work. Wrote what I thought was an objective response. Had my wife edit it. She said"Your're not going to send this?" I said "why, it's objective, she said, no it's not." Didn't send it. Let the matter drop. AndI teach communication? LOL!


----------

